# Gal Vorbak released



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got an email from Forge World detailing this: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/WORD_BEARERS_LEGION_GAL_VORBAK.html

_"The Gal Vorbak is built upon the remnants of the Serrated Sun Chapter of the Word Bearers Legion, the conquerors of the primitive world of Cadia who looked into the depths of the Eye of Terror itself and in doing so were changed for all time. Their psyches infiltrated by creatures from the darkness of the Æther, the survivors are named the Gal Vorbak, or “Blessed Sons” in the language of Colchis, and are possessed of strengths and abilities far above those of other Astartes. 

It is said that each of the Gal Vorbak was host to some form of Warp entity, itself subservient to the greater scheme plotted between Warmaster Horus and the nightmare powers beyond. In battle, this being comes to dominate the mind and body of the warrior. His already mighty form swells as hands turn into rending talons and jaws into slavering, fang-filled maws twisted beyond reason and reality. At Isstvan V, the Word Bearers’ pact with the horrors beyond was sealed in a great ritual of carnage and betrayal.

A complete resin kit, designed by Steve Whitehead, containing five multi-part models. This kit is available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Friday 15th August."_


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see how big they are. Otherwise they're not a whole lot better than the plastic possessed minis.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fookin' lovely!

As stated by KF, it's good to have a comparison shot to show the size of the ugly bastards :good:


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

O_O By Lorgar...they are even more epic looking than the DV Chosen...i must have them


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they're leagues above Possessed. Must find a use for these. They'd make perfect Possessed themselves, but the unit sucks balls and will never see use in my army...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I would love these for use as Possessed. The size helps to carry the warped nature of the Possessed.
I gotta say I think their better than the plastic ones.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice models. Due to the larger base size, just re-model the gun hands and you could use them as mutilators.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

venomlust said:


> I think they're leagues above Possessed. Must find a use for these. They'd make perfect Possessed themselves, but the unit sucks balls and will never see use in my army...



Given that they're on 40mm bases and the size of their hands, viable terminators maybe? I've got I be honest, I'm tempted to get some, and I play pre-heresy Emperor's Children xD


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Those things look pretty slick


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Somewhat coherently humanoid Spawn, as well (maybe?).


----------

